# caprylic acid



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi there, My specialist did tests and determined that I have a bacteria in my intestines that is probably causing a lot of my symptoms. At first, he put me on an antibiotic, but that just made it worse. So now he wants me to go the herbal route and try caprylic acid. Has anyone else ever used this supplement? I am starting it slowly, just 1 tablet before a meal once a day. I know it has been used in the past to help with candida overgrowth. I am experiencing more D with it, which is frustrating, but I don't know if that is part of what I can expect. Anyway, if you have any experience with using caprylic acid, good or bad, and wish to share it with me, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!Julie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No personal experience, but I did find this site with some side effect info.http://www.healthline.com/natstandardcontent/caprylic-acidDiarrhea is listed.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiDid your doc tell you what bacteria it or they are by any chance? if he didnt, can you find out? CheersIan


----------



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Ian, Yes, the bacteria is called klebsiella oxytoca I believe. I had never heard of it before this. I have looked up information about it and the symptoms associated with it are similar to IBS ones.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiIts a tricky little sod. it can kick off pneumonia when present in respiratory tract that is very hard to get rid of because it is semi antibiotic and penicillin resistant. but unless you are a middle aged man who is either an alcoholic diabetic suffering from chronic broncial illness, i think we can cross pneumonia off! have you been in hospital recently? although this does infect the gut, i havent come across this one very often, but it can be treated. a course of very strong antibiotics is the first weapon, usually two different ones at once (occasionally even 3). as you have already tried that (and it has failed. bacteria are getting smarter and building up remarkable resistance levels to existing medical treatments) the acid does seem to be the next best thing. unfortunately i have not taken the acid. but it does have a good ability to kill the bacteria in around 60% of people who take it (this isnt backed up by clinical trials) but it may take a little time to do the job. and the side effects can be quite distressing, so keep an eye on them and keep in touch with your doctor. i wouldent take any probiotics untill you have finished taking teh acid as teh herx, if you suffered from it, would just make things worse, and the probiotics would more than likely have a very hard time setting in so wouldent do you any favours at this time. but when you have finished, get some down you.have you thought about grapefruit seed extract or olive extract? they are also quite pokey anti bacterials that may help you and can be taken with the acid as far as i know (please check with your doctor first), BUT YOU MUST TALK TO YOUR DOCTOR before you take the grape fruit seed extract if you choose to, as it can interact with other drugs and suppliments. you could also try garlic capsuals as well as they are another good anti bacterial and basically harmless. i hope you feel better soon and im sorry i couldent be more help.Ian


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

sorry i forgot, this bacteria can also cause colitis, so keep an eye out for that.CheersIan


----------



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the info, Ian. So I shouldn't be taking a probiotic while I am on the acid? Because I have been, so I will cut that out until afterwards. I emailed my specialist with questions about the other supplements you recommended and the probiotic question. Thanks again, and hopefully I won't suffer too much from the die-off, if that's what is causing me more symptoms?


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiTaking the probiotic wont do you any harm at all, it just wont do the job it is supposed to do while the acid is being taken. essentially the acid will do away with most of the good guys as well. cheersIan


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

I used caprylic acid for some bacteria as recommended by the nutritionist who oversaw the test. I had no side effects at all and when I was next tested the bacteria had gone. It was also suggested that I take grapefruit seed extract which I see Ian mentioned. Good luck.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

its interesting that some people suffer terribly when taking the acid and other are absolutely fine. i have been looking in to this today and i cant seem to un earth any direct or indirect reason why teh margin of effect of the side effects is so widely dispersed. usually you can draw some relevant reason weather a person will suffer side effects or not but it seems to be completely random. this leads me to believe that the side effect rate of suffering is down to teh strength of the immune system?just a thought, quite possibly wrong!CheersIan


----------

